# Was Zockt ihr so



## Britania (7. Februar 2016)

Dachte mir ich frag mal die Leute hier was so gezockt wird. 

Ich spiele derzeit:
Fallout 4 ( ich liebe es ein würdiger Nachfolger mit ein paar tollen Neuerungen und tollen mods  )
Lol ( Immer seltener war auch nie so der lol suchtig )
Endless Space ( grade erst angefangen ) 

In der Zukunft: 
Star Citizen ach wie ich mich schon freue XD
Overwatch jap schon eher mein fall wird Lol ersetzen 
The Division  werde es mir Woll einen Monat später kaufen je nachdem wie die Kritiken sind und was außer pvp noch geboten wird den wenns nicht mehr wird dan kauf ichs mir doch nicht nur pvp ist zuwenig 


So und Jetzt möchte ich wissen was ihr so Zockt


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Februar 2016)

Resident Evil Zero und Syndikat


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (7. Februar 2016)

Zur Zeit spiele ich:
Battlefield 4
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Sehr selten League of Legends

Was ich mir vorgenommen habe:
Komplette Bioshock Reihe (hab ich schon bei Steam, spiele ich nur nicht  )
Crysis 3 (habe ich seit Release, immer noch nicht durch)
Wolfenstein
Doom 4
CS:GO
Batman Arkham Knight
Lords of the Fallen
The Witcher 3 Addons (Hauptspiel schon durch, warte bis das zweite Addon raus ist)
Soma
Battlefield 2016
Dead Space 1 + 2 (3 hab ich schon durch, die anderen noch nicht mal angefangen)
Assassins Creed Syndicate
Dragon Age wollt ich mir auch mal anschauen
Mafia 3
Metro 2033 + Last Light (Redux schon im Steam Sale gekauft vor einiger Zeit)
Spec Ops: The Line
For Honor (wenns so gut wird wie die Trailer)
Ghost Recon Wildlands
Vllt. Gothic 1 - 3 mit Mods

Joa... hab da noch einiges vor mir 
Es schafft irgendwie kaum noch ein Spiel mich so zu fesseln das ich es auch durchspiele und nicht schon nach ein paar Stunden abbreche... dementsprechend wächst die Liste und wird nicht kleiner


----------



## Pittermann (7. Februar 2016)

GTA: San Andreas


----------



## mgiceman311 (7. Februar 2016)

Project Cars, Cities Skylines, Mortal Kombat X...


----------



## XeT (7. Februar 2016)

Derzeit dark souls 2 & hots.

Nach ds2, ac:syndicate und dishonored


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2016)

GTA V


----------



## DreiBitALU (8. Februar 2016)

Immer wieder gerne Might and Magic 6 und  7, sind leider recht vergessene Spiele   
Sonst Point and Click,  zb die Deponia Reihe


----------



## Ion (8. Februar 2016)

Hab mir im Steam Sale To The Moon gegönnt - das verzaubert mich gerade etwas. Zwischendurch versuche ich bei The Room weiter zu kommen.
Aktuelle "große" Spiele: Witcher 3, Darkest Dungeon, C&C Alarmstufe Rot (Nostalgie muss sein!) und Pillars of Eternity

Was noch ansteht: XCOM 1 mit DLC, Talos Principle (da werde ich wohl nie fertig mit) und Dust: An Elysian Tail


----------



## Britania (8. Februar 2016)

Wie ist der 7 teil von Might and Magic ist ja der neuste kommt er wirklich nach den älteren teilen ?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (9. Februar 2016)

XCOM2, XCOM2, XCOM2

bishen LOL und Star WArs: BF


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Februar 2016)

Momentan Dishonored, was ich fast durch habe, danach zocke ich noch die DLC`S.
Heute fange ich aber noch Firewatch an, das wird ja heute endlich freigeschaltet.
Wenn ich damit durch bin, fange ich entweder mit Assassins Creed Syndicate oder Mad Max an.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Februar 2016)

Momentan zocke ich viel DayZ mit meiner Liebsten, dann bin ich auch auf den Geschmack von Anno gekommen (1701 angefangen und jetzt hab ich mir mal 2070 geholt)

AC:Syndicate habe ich angefangen, brauche aber Zeit dafür, wie bei jedem Spiel mit einer gewissen Story ^^

Nebenbei wird zwischendurch immer COD:BO III gezockt 

und wenns die Zeit hergibt  GTA:V mit Kumpels


----------



## wooty1337 (9. Februar 2016)

z.Zt. CSGO, DayZ, LoL, Diablo 3, Lords of the Fallen, Destiny und ich warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf The Division


----------



## Haasinger (14. Februar 2016)

LoL, WoWarships, WoT, BSGO


----------



## Dyos83 (26. Februar 2016)

Immer noch The Witcher 3 und das wird noch eine ganze Weile so sein  ... aber grandioses Spiel.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2016)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3
Randall's Monday
Blade & Soul


----------



## Porsche2000 (26. Februar 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Was ich mir vorgenommen habe:
> Vllt. Gothic 1 - 3 mit Mods



Wenn du Gothic noch nicht kennst, spiele es auf jeden Fall ohne Mods. Es gibt da nur ein paar Patches und Fixes, die man installieren sollte, aber bitte keine Grafikmod oder so denn Gothic lebt von seiner Atmosphäre, die durch solche Mods verloren geht - auch wenn sie noch so "schick" aussehen. Nur als Tipp.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Februar 2016)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wenn du Gothic noch nicht kennst, spiele es auf jeden Fall ohne Mods. Es gibt da nur ein paar Patches und Fixes, die man installieren sollte, aber bitte keine Grafikmod oder so denn Gothic lebt von seiner Atmosphäre, die durch solche Mods verloren geht - auch wenn sie noch so "schick" aussehen. Nur als Tipp.



Gothic 3 kenne ich schon ziemlich gut, nur noch nicht durchgespielt (erst ca 4x bis 80% gespielt und dann keine Lust mehr gehabt ).
Bei G2 dachte ich an den DX11 Mod


----------



## Jimiblu (26. Februar 2016)

Witcher 3. Habs mir grad für nen zwanni gegönnt 
Ansonsten gelegentlich gw2 (aber eig nur noch als wirtschaftssimulation aka handelsposten) und tf2 lobbies und highlander


----------



## Coregamer97 (26. Februar 2016)

Fast nur Battlefield 3


----------



## Porsche2000 (26. Februar 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Gothic 3 kenne ich schon ziemlich gut, nur noch nicht durchgespielt (erst ca 4x bis 80% gespielt und dann keine Lust mehr gehabt ).
> Bei G2 dachte ich an den DX11 Mod



Gothic 3 war schwach und hat damals viele Fans enttäuscht. Es war zwar (abgesehen von den Bugs) ein sehr gutes Spiel, wurde aber einfach nicht seinen Vorgängern gerecht. Und die Erwartungen waren nunmal entsprechend hoch.

Wenn du also die RICHTIGEN Gothics, damit meine ich Teil 1 & 2, noch nicht kennst, dann rate ich dir wirklich die Spiele so zu spielen, wie sie im Original sind. Dx11 bringt zwar aufgehübschte Grafik, aber damit ist es nicht mehr das Gothic 2, wofür die Fans es lieben. Das Spiel hat aber einen hohen Wiederspielwert, darum empfehle ich dir, die Dx11 mod erst zu benutzen, nachdem du es bereits einmal im Original gespielt hast.

Ist natürlich kein Muss für dich, aber ich kann es dir nur empfehlen, denn mit Mods würdest du evtl. ein ziemlich geiles Rollenspiel-Erlebnis verfälschen und das wäre sehr schade.


----------



## Dani_ (1. März 2016)

CS:GO 

Counter Strike ist das einzige Game, dass ich von Anfang an bis jetzt Spiele


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. März 2016)

DreiBitALU schrieb:


> Immer wieder gerne Might and Magic 6 und  7, sind leider recht vergessene Spiele



Setz noch Teile 3,4,5 und 8 und Wizardry 8 dazu und du hast meine aktuelle Spielliste.



Britania schrieb:


> Wie ist der 7 teil von Might and Magic ist ja der neuste kommt er wirklich nach den älteren teilen ?



Meinst du da nun Might & Magic VII oder eher Might & Magic HEROES VII? Denn das eine Wörtchen trennen Welten beim Genre, Gameplay und gar Universum.


----------



## Neronimo (1. März 2016)

Derzeit:
*Battlefield 4
Call of Duty Black Ops 3
LoL*
Cities Skylines
War Thunder und World of Warships
Wargame Red Dragon + die 2 DLCs
Sid Meiers Civ V
Anno 2070
Ghost Recon Phantoms
Battlefield 3

Demnächst:
*Need for Speed (das neue)*
Dreadnought (hab mich schon für die Alpha (oder die Beta??) angemeldet)
*Roller Coaster Tycoon World
AC Syndicate*
*Ashes of the Singularity*
Rainbow Six Siege
Descent Underground
Grid Autosport/Project Cars
Star Citizen o.ä
*Hitman 2016*
Far Cry Primals 
Batman Arkham Knight

MfG
Neronimo


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (2. März 2016)

Dead Rising 3
Stronghold Crusader


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. März 2016)

Dying Light - The Following
Layers of Fear


----------



## Zerebo (3. März 2016)

Zurzeit vor allem SUPERHOT. Endlich mal ein innovativer Shooter. Allein die eigenen Replays anzuschauen macht schon Bock.
Außerdem Wayward Terram Frontier: Zero Falls. Das ist was für echte Weltraumfans und ganz lustig. Allerdings braucht das noch etwas Entwicklungszeit bevor das wirklich gut ist. Also unbedingt vorher Videos anschauen bevor ihr das kauft. Sonst seit ihr möglicherweise etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

dying light the following
metal gear solid v
gta v

demnächst kommt the division dazu 
freuend tu ich mich noch auf cyberpunk (wenns 2017 hoffentlich mal released)

in meiner bibliothek warten dann nocht witcher3, the evil within und noch paar andere titel deren namen ich nicht auswendig weis^^


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (4. März 2016)

Stardew Valley,  Starpoint Gemini 2 und Mechwarrior Online sind bei mir gerade angesagt.

Und dann kommt noch der stack of Shame aus diversen Steam Sales


----------



## TammerID (7. März 2016)

Momentan erfreue ich mich an Erinnerungen meiner Vergangenheit: Stardew Valley 
Dann muss ich noch Zeit für Witcher 3 HoS und Superhot finden. Was allerdings schwer wird wenn diese Woche noch The Division und Hitman rauskommen.


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2016)

Aktuell immer noch Shadow Warrior, Halo: Spartan Strike, Pinball FX 2 und neu dazu gekommen ist wieder Warhammer Vermintide.


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2016)

Aktuell Far Cry: Primal und danach endlich mal Halo: The Master Chief Collection...


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2016)

Aktuell Street Fighter V --> allerdings nur OFFLINE, weil ich einer der "error 10007"-Betroffenen bin und alle 5-10 Minuten rausfliege.
Aber "Crapcom" bekommt das Problem bestimmt in den nächsten 6-12 Monaten in den Griff.

Naja auf der Liste stehen bei mir auch gerade MGSV und FC4, die ich einfach mal durchzocken muss.


----------



## Kusanar (7. März 2016)

Star Trek: Birth of the Federation


----------



## Jimiblu (7. März 2016)

Little Inferno. Flasht mich jedes mal aufs neue


----------



## Schallrich (9. März 2016)

Zur Zeit viel
- American Truck Simulator (MP herrlich was da stellenweise für Menschen rumfahren XD)
- World of Warships

Nebenher zum entspannen
- Talos Principle (gab es grad für nen neuner bei Steam)
- Slime Rancher (hoffe auf baldiges Update)
- Fallout 4 müsste ich auch mal wieder reinschauen warte da aber aufs DLC


----------



## lunaticx (9. März 2016)

Aktuell viel zu viel ... und viel zu wenig Zeit ...
Wenigstens ab Freitag Urlaub *woopwoop*

The Division, Black Desert Online, Fifa 16 (wieder mal), BF4 ... und eigentlich müsste ich noch die ein oder andere Serie guggen ... 
Warum hat der Tag nochmal nur 24 Stunden


----------



## WindowsXP (9. März 2016)

Dying Light - The Following

Tolles Spiel, das ist mal ein DLC, neue große Welt und der Buggy ist cool.


----------



## Quick1012 (18. März 2016)

Wenn ich Bock auf Shooter habe, dann CS:GO.
Ansonsten rotiere ich zwischen LoL/Dota2, WoW, Diablo 3, Hearthstone.
Und das schon seit mehreren Jahren 

Dadurch spiele ich aber auch selten neue Spiele und brauchte lange nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. März 2016)

Teso 
Guildwars 2


----------



## TheRev90 (23. März 2016)

Aktuell zock ich Fallout 4.

Zwischendurch immer mal wieder CS:GO, Battelfield 4 & Hearthstone. 

Bei The Witcher 3 warte ich auf das Addon Blood & Wine.

Bloodborne, The Last of Us, Tomb Raider, Batman Arkhem Knight sowie die anderen Batman Teile die es von Steam aufgrund der desaströsen PC-Version gab, warten darauf angezockt, beziehungsweise weitergezockt zu werden.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (23. März 2016)

Aktuell bei mir TESO, SWTOR, The Division und AC Syndicate... und wenn ich dazwischen noch Zeit finde wird gelegentlich Monkey Island und Wing Commander 3 u. 4 angeworfen (GOG sei dank).
Wenns rudimentär zur Sache gehen soll, BF4 und CoD MW4+5


----------



## Zyclops (23. März 2016)

Die letzten Monate hauptsächlich Smite und Guild wars 2. Smite jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, das Spiel ist einfach zu schlecht geworden (Matchmaking katastrophal, unbalanced). Stattdessen wird momentan Paragon angetestet, was sehr viel Spaß macht, auch wenns noch einige Ecken und Kanten hat. Dazu Black Desert, für mich eines der besten Spiele seit langem. Dazu noch Battlefront und Fallout 4, die ich beide kurz angetestet hab, aber auf jeden Fall in Zukunft weiterspielen werde. Zusammengefasst in Reihenfolge der gespielten Zeit momentan: Black Desert, Guild Wars 2, Paragon, Rest.


----------



## Noofuu (23. März 2016)

Civ 5 , Cities Skylines und Insurgency , Auf der PS4 ab und an Bloodborne.


----------



## addicTix (24. März 2016)

Ganz old school: GTA Vice City, San Andreas, III auf der guten alten Playstation 2  
Ich komm von der Konsole einfach nicht weg, sie ist zwar schon veraltet.. aber das mindert den Spielspaß einfach überhaupt nicht

Aber im Moment hat es mir auch Bloodborne auf der Playstation 4 angetan, TESO spiel ich dort auch ganz gerne 
Auf dem PC momentan eigentlich nichts, ab und an mal Counter-Strike 1.6 und Global Offensive


----------



## _maxe (24. März 2016)

Hab mich endlich an Dark Souls 2 rangewagt .. mal schauen wie lange die Motivation anhält bevor ich meinen Controller in die Ecke werf.
Gab schon die ein oder andere Situation wo ich wieder kurz vor dem Deinstallieren stand 

Danach wirds wahrscheinlich mal The Witcher. Hab noch nie einen Witcher Teil gespielt und hab letztens I + II günstig erworben.
Und wenn die durch sind ist der 3. Teil wahrscheinlich relativ günstig, dann kann ich da gleich weiter machen.


----------



## Ahab (24. März 2016)

Ich spiele eigentlich nur noch CS:GO. Früher auch BF3 aber da ist mir irgendwie die Lust vergangen. 

Ich freue mich aber "schon" auf Half Life 3!  Und auf das neue UT. Letzteres ist sicher etwas absehbarer.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. März 2016)

Reflex 

Reflex | Arena FPS done right


----------



## dertourist48 (24. März 2016)

GTA V,Fifa 16, Dying Light, Tom Clancy's - The Division und Rainbow Six Siege auf dem PC. Ab und zu Last of Us auf der PS4.


----------



## -Metallica- (24. März 2016)

- Diablo 3 / Reaper of Souls

- Skyrim

- Crysis 3 MP längere zeit nicht mehr - Cheater verseucht ohne ende

- Battlefield Hardline war ein Griff ins Kloo, nicht mein fall

- Möchte mir aber die Tage: Alien Isolation - Ripley Edition Kaufen

- Warte auf Star Citizen -  DOOM - Unreal Tournament - Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem

Gruß


----------



## Kinguin (25. März 2016)

Aktuell wieder etwas LoL ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

Saboteur, Enemy Front, NfS MW, AC Liberation HD und Risen 3 sind derzeitig auf dem Rechner


----------



## Pladdaah (25. März 2016)

Hauptsächlich Rocket League (sind wohl die am besten investierten 30€ gewesen   , Project Cars, Dying Light und LOL


----------



## TashParker240 (25. März 2016)

Aktuell spiele ich hauptsächlich Rise of the Tomb Raider, Skyrim und Beyond:Two Souls (PS3).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

Quake III Arena


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. März 2016)

Abwechselnd ETS2 und CIV V.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. März 2016)

BlackDesert     --->Neu angespielt
SKYFORGE       --->Neu angespielt
TESO                    --->Immer
GUILDWARS2 --->Immer


----------



## GEChun (27. März 2016)

CS-GO
War Thunder
DOTA 2
BlackDesert
TESO
+Offline RPGs je nach Lust und Laune!


----------



## DaHell63 (27. März 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider

Aber momentan zieht mich Old Good STALKER Evolution 0693 Final 2.X
Stalker Reihe Old Good STALKER Evolution  693 Final 2.X - ComputerBase Forum
mehr in den Bann.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2016)

Aktuell:

Star Wars: The Old Republic
World of Warships
Bioshock Infinite
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2
Warframe

Es muss natürlich nicht extra gesagt werden, dass ich auf die Weise niemals irgendwas bei einem der (Multiplayer-) Spiele erreiche


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. März 2016)

Seit dem letzten GOG Insomnia sale Wasteland 2, Galactic Civilizations III, Hands of Fate und Big Pharma.

Außerdem wieder Siedler 2 installert - und schwupps waren 8 Stunden weg


----------



## Kenny- (28. März 2016)

Arma 2 bzw. DayZ Origins wird bald wieder gestartet!  

Ebenso hab ich ein paar Uplay Keys geschenkt bekommen und werden dann wohl Far Cry 3, Blood Dragon und SP:Blacklist spielen!


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

Momentan Darkest Dungeon. Fluchen und Freuen quasi.


----------



## Ibe1970 (17. April 2016)

GTA 5 & DayZ & ARK sind seit Wochen meine Nummer 1! Manchmal auch gern eine Stunde Commande and Conquer Generäle. 

@Bofferbrauer
Die gaaanz alte Version ohne 3D Mist? Die würde ich sehr gern mal wieder spielem, Davon sollte man mal ein Remake mit besserer KI machen!


----------



## shiwa77 (17. April 2016)

Aktuell auf dem PC: 
Battlefield 4
Star Craft 2 Legacy of the Void


Auf der PS4:
Battlefield 4
Resident Evil Zero
Fallout 4


----------



## Mason2k10 (17. April 2016)

Dark Souls 3 & ab und an mal ne Runde Rainbow Six Siege & Battlefield


----------



## Noxxphox (17. April 2016)

mgs5 und witcher3 
also mit mgs5 hamse mit mirn neuen fan bekomm... das game is genial von dr spielemechanik


----------



## Schallrich (2. Mai 2016)

Zur Zeit steht Dreadnought cl. Beta auf dem Speiseplan.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. Mai 2016)

Neben Rise of the Tomb Raider und Dreamfall Chapters, jetzt auch noch Stardew Valley.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. Mai 2016)

Reflex & Helldivers


----------



## Rolk (4. Mai 2016)

Aktuell geht 95% meiner Zockerzeit für Battlefleet: Gothic Armada drauf.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Mai 2016)

World of Warships sowie Kerbal Space Programm sind meine Favs im Moment, auch wenn ich beim letzteren noch nicht ganz durchblicke

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (4. Mai 2016)

Hab skyrim wieder entdeckt, dazu dann kurzweilige Partien von heartstone


----------



## GeneralGonzo (10. Mai 2016)

League of Legends - shit Sucht 

Und ab dem 24.05. -> Total War: Warhammer


----------



## CEKAYS (10. Mai 2016)

Dark Souls 1 und Witcher 3


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Mai 2016)

Rainbow 6 Siege


----------



## TammerID (12. Mai 2016)

Hab gestern endlich wieder Witcher 3 gestartet. Nun geht es an den ersten DLC


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2016)

Seit 5 Wochen Dark Souls 3. Demnächst kommt mal ein bisschen Abwechslung mit UC4 rein.


----------



## Dyos83 (13. Mai 2016)

Ich hab Rise of the Tomb Raider eben beendet. Werde Bravely Default fertig spielen ... für ein Handheld-Game kann man sich damit wirklich stundenlang beschäftigen. Evt. danach gleich den Nachfolger oder mit Uncharted 1 weiter


----------



## ThourNation (15. Mai 2016)

Ich spiele:

BF3 und BF4 (einfach meine Lieblinsspiele)
Assetto Corsa (If in doubt flat out)
FIFA 15 (für zwischendurch) 
Wargame Red Dragon
TotalWar Rome2
Automation the Car Company Tyconn Game


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juli 2016)

Meine Top-Spiele im moment,
Diablo3-->immer
TESO-->immer
Riders of Icarus-->Open Beta am 6.7.2016


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. Juli 2016)

Dead by Daylight


----------



## shadie (4. Juli 2016)

aktuell :

Cs Go
WOT
Dayz

Und ab Oktober BF1


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (4. Juli 2016)

Immer noch aktiv BF4. Zwischendurch Subnautica und Prison Architect zur Entspannung.


----------



## Hansi92 (4. Juli 2016)

Ab und zu War Thunder, css, bf4.

X3 Albion Prelude wird zurzeit öfter gespielt.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. Juli 2016)

- Reflex
- Helldivers
- Gauntlet
- Victor Vran


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Juli 2016)

seitm wochenende wieder bissl wow... bissl einstimmen aufs neue addon und vorbereiten. versauen se das wieder wie bei mop und wod hänge ich das game endgültig an den nagel.


----------



## shadie (5. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> seitm wochenende wieder bissl wow... bissl einstimmen aufs neue addon und vorbereiten. versauen se das wieder wie bei mop und wod hänge ich das game endgültig an den nagel.



Genau so ist es bei mir, gestern das Addon gekauft + Spielzeit hinzugefügt.
Letzte Chance für Blizzard ansonsten bin ich ebenfalls raus.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

Gestern an einem Stück "To the Moon" durchgespielt (4,7 Std), echt schönes Spiel


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Juli 2016)

Zu 90% zocke ich aktuell nur Rainbow Six Siege


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Juli 2016)

Black Desert - endlich mal wieder suchten wie damals bei vanilla WoW


----------



## Rasha (5. Juli 2016)

Teso und Tomb Raider, aber auch hin un wieder Swtor


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Juli 2016)

PC:

Doom (damit wäre ich wohl schon durch, würde ich nicht dauernd im Fotomodus rumhängen)

Mad Max (wurde gen Ende leider immer langweiliger, wann ich da das Ende sehe, ist auch ungewiss)

The Witcher 3 (Hauptspiel und Hearts of stone habe ich durch, jetzt habe ich mal mit BaW angefangen)

Stalker SoC mit diversen Mods

PS4:

Layers of fear (hab ich grad durch, war gut, aber kurz)

Until Dawn

Aber alle Spiele, egal ob PC oder PS4, immer nur stückweise, so richtig zum dauerzocken komme ich normalerweise gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Juli 2016)

-Enderal
-7 Days to Die
-Ark


----------



## Damir (7. Juli 2016)

Moin,

- Batman (Bringe grad alle Teile auf 100% (MIt Errungenschaften usw.) Knight und Asylum bereits geschafft 
- NFS (2015)
- Hitman
- Witcher 3
- Rocket League

Je nach Laune wechselnd


----------



## LTB (13. Juli 2016)

-Büro (8h+ täglich  )
-BF4
-SWBF


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Juli 2016)

LTB schrieb:


> -Büro (8h+ täglich  )
> -BF4
> -SWBF



Das Spiel "Büro" ist Mist, das spiele ich auch jeden Tag 8 Stunden 
Im Moment spiele ich nur Knights of Pen and Paper, zur Entspannung


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2016)

LTB schrieb:


> -Büro (8h+ täglich  )



Boar ätzendes Game. Zock ich seit 15 Jahren, bin noch lange nicht durch.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Boar ätzendes Game. Zock ich seit 15 Jahren, bin noch lange nicht durch.


Dauert lange, bis man zum _Boss_gegner kommt, gell?


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dauert lange, bis man zum _Boss_gegner kommt, gell?



Zumindest den Zwischen-Boss hab ich vor kurzem geschafft.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2016)

Immer noch Dark Souls 3


----------



## thomju (15. Juli 2016)

Die Listen an Spielen sind hier ja teilweise ganz schön lang, da frag ich mich, wo ihr die Zeit hernehmt  Neben dem Job  habe ich in letzter Zeit sehr selten Zeit zum Spielen gefunden, habe mittlerweile aber echt mal wieder Lust dazu .


----------



## Rasha (15. Juli 2016)

Aktuell nur Elder Scrolls Online...  Ansonsten hab ich noch das neue Tomb Raider und Skyrim installiert...


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder Colonization ausgegraben.... ich glaub's echt nicht, wieviel Zeit man da liegen lassen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens Originalauflösung


----------



## Schallrich (15. Juli 2016)

World of Warships
Eurotrucksimulator 2 - Multiplayer (EU2 Server da gibt's immer was zu lachen )


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juli 2016)

...WENN ich mal wieder Zeit habe witcher 3.
Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt über den Schwierigkeitsgrad erschrocken war, ich spiele auf "normal" (der zweite SG).......und ich folge straight der Story, was vermutlich das Problem war/ist.
War dann mit einer Ollen in einer Höhle, wo am Ende ein Boss (böser ritter^^) mit ein paar Eismonstern wartete.......dann ging auch noch mein Silberschwert kaputt , naja ich habe glaube 5 Anläufe gebraucht...so was ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen. Somal alle Missionen vorher echt easy waren.


----------



## Rolk (15. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, aber irgendwie bin ich gerade Warhammer 40K: Deathwatch verfallen. 

Quasi XCOM in extra light im Warhammer 40K Universum.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (15. Juli 2016)

Im Moment:

- CSGO (nur im Premate Team)
- Starcraft 2 Arcade (mal eine Runde zwischendurch)
- Evolve Stage 2 (wobei gerade wieder deinstaliert weil einfach zu viele Low Bobs das aktuell spielen)
- Overwatch (aber auch nur als Premate Team oder mit mind. 3-4 Freunden)

abgesehen davon herrscht aktuell gähnende Leere  wird echt Zeit mal wieder für das fesselndes. Ich bete ja, das No Man's Sky so wird, wie ich es mir erhoffe.



aloha84 schrieb:


> ...WENN ich mal wieder Zeit habe witcher 3.
> Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt über den Schwierigkeitsgrad erschrocken war,  ich spiele auf "normal" (der zweite SG).......und ich folge straight der  Story, was vermutlich das Problem war/ist.



Hab auch noch einen NewGame+ Run auf Todesmarsch offen. Bin jetzt  auf Skellige angekommen. Plus, ich müsste mir mal die Addons zulegen und  durchspielen. Aber irgendwie aktuell nicht so richtig Lust.


----------



## Gimmick (15. Juli 2016)

Immer mal sporadisch ein Ründchen:

The Division
Garden Warfare 2
Overwatch
WoW
Just Cause 3
Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer
Ark Evolved
Rainbow Six Siege
Evolve Stage 2
Armored Warfare


Halt alles so larifari, worauf ich gerade Bock hab. Bin vom "Ich zock hardcore EIN Spiel"- zum "Ich daddel irgendwie alles so querbet und nix ganz richtig" Typen geworden 
Was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich zum "richtig" MMO zocken keine mehr Zeit habe und jedes der Spiele durch seine jeweiligen Unzulänglichkeiten irgendwann nervt.


----------



## Buchseite (15. Juli 2016)

Habe mir eben mal Metal Gear Solid 5 gekauft, mit Glasfaser war der Download ja kein Problem mehr........


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

Mass effect 1 grade angefangen mit mod.
Habe es nie gespielt bzw auf der ps3 angefangen und da läuft es einfach katastrophal genau wie alle anderen teile.


----------



## eRaTitan (23. Oktober 2016)

* Gerade
*_
• Puzzle Agent 2_*

Ab und zu:*_

• Mortal Kombat X
• Homefront: The Revolution (Ich versuch es zumindest) 
*
In ein paar Tagen:*

•__ Farming Simulator 17
_


----------



## Gisela93 (23. Oktober 2016)

Dishonoured
Black Mesa
Far Cry 2


----------



## TammerID (24. Oktober 2016)

Momentan wechseln wir zwischen Battlefield 1 und Rainbow Six Siege.
Allerdings ärgere ich mich wirklich, das ich nicht viel früher mit Rainbow Six angefangen habe. Das Spiel macht wirklich viel Spaß und bietet genau die richtige Tiefe und Komplexität die wir im Team nach Feierabend brauchen


----------



## aloha84 (24. Oktober 2016)

Quantum Break
Killer is Dead
LA Noire
....und eigentlich auch mal wieder Street Fighter V.....wenn mal Zeit wäre.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3.
Die Aufträge sind zwar nicht sehr abwechslungsreich, genau genommen immer das selbe Muster, aber es hält mich nach über 20/30h noch bei Laune. Und das will was heisen.
Die Mukke der 60er und die dazu gehörenden Autos, das spaßige Driften oder auch das Gunplay weis zu Gefallen.


----------



## Nottulner (28. Oktober 2016)

The Division
Mafia III
Sid Meier's Civilization VI


----------



## Matze135 (28. Oktober 2016)

Im moment Hauptsächlich
The Talos Principle
Crazy Machines 3
Battlefield 1
Star Citizens
Cities: Skylines
Arma 3


----------



## MrSonii (28. Oktober 2016)

Red Dead Redemption seit heute 
Und zwischendurch ein paar Rennen in Forza Horizon 3.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Oktober 2016)

titanfall 2, die steuerung des 1ers war schon ned schlecht, aber die vom 2er find ich echt gut


----------



## machero (6. November 2016)

Battlefield 1


einfach nur hammergeil


----------



## Gripschi (6. November 2016)

DSA Pen and Paper


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (6. November 2016)

Zur Zeit The Witcher 3 GOTY & Rocket League.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (6. November 2016)

- Reflex
- Ryse
- Dishonored
- Redout


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2016)

GTA 3

Zum 15-Jährigem nochmal ausgegraben und ein bisschen Parkhaus-Shooting betrieben.


----------



## MOD6699 (7. November 2016)

Enderal

Battlefield 1

7 Days to Die


----------



## AtronOm (25. November 2016)

Momentan GTA5, Planet Coaster, GW2, Florensia.


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2016)

Medival Total War 2

Third Age + Divide and Quenqur 1.01

Hab mit Mordor Minas Tirith heut erobert. Jetzt steht da ne Elite Full Stack von Gondor...

Sonst BF1

Hauptsächlich aber Path of Exile


----------



## thoast3 (28. November 2016)

Zur Zeit Saints Row IV.
Gefällt mir wirklich gut


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. November 2016)

Fast nur LOTRO, da ich nur selten Zeit habe und ich mich nicht erst eingewöhnen muss. Spielinhalt reicht sowieso noch für Jahre.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2016)

Battlefield 2


----------



## aloha84 (28. November 2016)

Zur Zeit GoW 4, sieht gut aus, läuft sehr gut......und ich kann dabei mein Hirn Komplett wegschalten.
Als Pausenfüller immer wieder Forza Apex und PES 2013.
Dann will ich nebenbei Quantum Break nochmal durchspielen, aber halt die anderen Zeitstränge.
Ich habe mir auch geschworen Witcher 3 eine Chance zu geben......demnächst habe ich Urlaub, mal sehen ob es klappt.
Außerdem lungert immer noch Alien Isolation auf meiner Platte.......hatte bisher zu viel Angst um weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Riccey (28. November 2016)

Nachdem nun meine RX 480 da ist, mal wieder Skyrim (SE) mit gefühlt 500 Texturmods. 
Außerdem Project Cars, in der GOTY-Edition im Sale abgekrallt, mal schauen ob mich das Simracing packen kann


----------



## blautemple (1. Dezember 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Außerdem lungert immer noch Alien Isolation auf meiner Platte.......hatte bisher zu viel Angst um weiter zu spielen.



Das Problem habe ich aktuell mit The Evil Within, ich bin einfach nicht gemacht für Horror Spiele, dabei habe ich mir Horror Filmen überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Dezember 2016)

Shadow warrior 2
The Evil Within
Battlefield 1

sind bei mir momentan die abwsoluten zeitfresser^^ habe mit dem spiel sowie horrorfilmen absolut kein problem, findes eigentlich ganz amüsant^^


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Dezember 2016)

Darksiders: Warmaster Edition


----------



## addicTix (5. Dezember 2016)

Counter-Strike Global Offensive, Grand Theft Auto San Andreas (MTA), Dying Light, Just Cause 3


----------



## Orth (9. Dezember 2016)

Gerade mal Anno 2070 angefangen, 

BF1,

....und immer wieder BF4 - Metro! (ist irgendwie ne "hassliebe")


----------



## Wired (28. Mai 2017)

Was ich zur Zeit zocke?

Exiles (auf Android Tablet), is nich schlecht des Game.


----------



## janekdaus (2. Juni 2017)

Habe gerade mal Gothic 1-3 für 2,99 im Steam Sale abgesahnt. Als großer Fan der Risen Reihe hoffe ich, dass mir die Spiele zusagen werden


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (8. Juni 2017)

Ich spiele fast gar nichts mehr. Ehrlich - es deprimiert mich massiv.

Hey, ich bin nicht mehr in einem Alter, in dem mich alles, das nur schick aussieht und schön bunt und grafisch umwerfend in die Luft fliegt, anspricht.
Im Gegenteil.. Der Thread is super.. denn ich finds nur noch zum Kotzen und bin EHRLICH gar nicht mehr interessiert, Geld für SCHEISS auszugeben.
Man möge mir die Ausdrucksweise nachsehen, bzw ignorieren.
..Leider trifft es das ziemlich.

Meine Hauptspiele-Richtung sind gewaltfreie oder besonders gewaltarme Spiele (ganz im Gegensatz zum aktuellen Spiele-Zeitgeist), uA vorallem innovative, ausgefallene Spielideen interessieren mich,
und solche Spiele könnten mir unter Umständen wirklich gefallen. Jetzt gibt es diese Art von Spiele natürlich - wenn auch meist nicht so zahlreich vertreten, wie sämtliche Baller-, Slasher- oder ähnliche Spiele,
und es sind auch wirklich nicht alle dieser Alternativen gut. 

Natürlich würde ich mir auch grafische Welten oder Animationen wünschen, die aktuelle APIs und Schnittstellen ausnutzen und deren Möglichkeiten bzw auch aktuelle Hardware ausreizen - und das eben mit
einem anderen, einen alternativen, einen gewaltloseren, aber inhaltsvollerem Spielkonzept bzw Prinzip. Nur.. wirklich GUTE oder besonders überzeugende Spiele finde ich selten.
Das bedeutet natürlich, dass ich mir idR ordentlich Geld erspare, weil ich mir fünf Mal überlege, ob ich für ein Game Geld bezahle, oder nicht. Denn zum Bereuen ist mir so eine Investition zu teuer.
Und weil heutzutage Demos obsolet sind (scheinbar) - da ja jeder Lets Plays ansieht, anstelle dass selbst ausprobiert wird, pfeif ich drauf und hol mir dann eben kein neues Spiel. Meinen Geldbeutel freuts,
der hat ohnehin chronische Bulimie - das heißt, sobald er bischen was (meist Anfang des Monats) reinfrisst, kotzt er es mit Negativzins raus 

Nur hin und wieder wäre es mal Zeit für ein neues Game - muss nicht immer das beste Highlight sein, muss auch nicht automatisch ein Vollpreistitel sein, doch ein bischen eine Qualität wäre schon gut.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass in jedem Spiel eine Waffe vorkommt, in jedem Spiel wird geballert, in jedem Spiel wird irgendwer über den Haufen geschossen, gefahren, geprügelt, weggeballert, abgeschlachtet, etc.
Vielleicht nicht immer im grobsten Ausmaß aber zumindest kommt es vor. Und ich nehme Fans dieser Spielerichtungen ja auch nicht die Freude daran, will ich auch nicht, nur für Leute wie mich, die es einfach nur mehr
nervt, ist das ein Grund auf das Spiele-Hobby bald zu verzichten.
Sicher, ich könnt mir Flightsimulatoren holen (wobei viele davon einfach auch keine aktuelle Grafik mehr bieten, oder einfach nur langweilig sind - für meinen Geschmack), oder die hundertste Rennsimulation oder den fünfzigsten Arcade-Racer oder
das tausendste Fiva2770 spielen. Es ist schon okay, ist ja gut, dass es so Spiele gibt. Aber irgendwie nur die - oder jene in denen automatisch Gewalt vorkommt. Und ich glaub - es ist einfach ein bißchen wenig.
Aufbaustrategie ist nicht unbedingt mein Ding, ..Jump and Runs eigentlich auch nicht. Viel bleibt nicht über, wenn es eher gewaltlos sein soll. Sport-Titel hab ich ein paar, muss mir aber jetzt nicht jedes Sportspiel holen, nur weil es eine Alternative wäre
(irgendwie). 

Über Spiele wie Noman's Sky hab ich mich gefreut - in dem zwar auch geballert wird, dies aber EIGENTLICH nicht SO SEHR im Vordergrund steht. Leider war dieses Spiel ja dann aus anderen Gründen eher enttäuschend - nicht die ersten paar Tage, aber dann relativ bald begann es sehr schnell seinen "ersten Zauber" zu verlieren - zu recht.

Und jetzt sitz ich da - hängel mich von Youtubevideo zu Youtubevideo durch, grabe mich durch sämtliche Steam-Listen oder schauf auf Gog vorbei.. und irgendwie will mich das meiste einfach nicht beeindrucken.
Bin ich wirklich so sehr bzw viel zu wählerisch? Oder werd ich zu alt für das Zockerdasein?

Ich mag Computer - war schon immer so (ich denke an Atari VCS, Commodore 64, Amiga, etc und wie alles für mich begann), ich mag Spiele, Anwendungen, Benchmarks, etc.
Aber in der letzten Zeit sehe ich viele aktuelle Spiele bzw Neuerscheinungen - und es will mich nciht beeindrucken.

Wirklich - ich würde mich ja gerne freuen und etwas finden - aber wie gesagt, mir gehts eher um gewaltlose Spiele, oder zumindest mit einem Fokus auf andere Dinge und 
darum, dass diese Spiele dann irgendetwas Innovatives haben, eine besonders frische Eigenschaft besitzten, einfach nicht der 10 Aufguss von IRGENDETWAS sind, was
man schon zehn mal besser gesehen hat.


Wundert mich nicht, wenn die Mehrheit jetzt herummosert und quasi aus dem Häuschen ist - nur: es ist mir relativ egal, ich kann es nicht groß ändern. Schade eigentlich. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir mehr Genres ansehen, welche ich bisher eher übersehen oder einfach nicht besonders interessant gefunden habe.


----------



## Dremor (9. Juni 2017)

@Lustige Fehlerquelle, auch wenn ich das mit dem Ballern nicht ganz so sehe wie du, geht es mir allerdings grundsätzlich ähnlich. 
Ich glaube aber es liegt tatsächlich an unserem Alter. 
Wir haben doch einen erheblich Teil der Evolution der Computerspiele erlebt. 

Dadurch hat man eben auch schon vieles gesehen , viele Mechaniken , Storylines , verschiedenste Spielprinzipien kennengelernt. 

Irgendwann kommt, zumindest aus unserer Sicht, nicht mehr viel neues oder aufregendes dazu. 
Persönlich finde ich da WOW als Beispiel passend. 
Wie überwältigend war es damals in der Beta oder zu Release diese unglaublich große Welt zu betreten. Alles zu erkunden. 
Wenn man jetzt wieder ein loggen würde wäre es nicht ein 10tel so toll da sich gewisse Prinzipien seit damals nicht verändert haben. 
Man kennt einfach schon zuviel. 

Und wenn dann das Genre, bei mir z.b. RTS, faktisch nicht existent ist kann man mal die Lust am Zocken verlieren. 

Aktuell findet meiner Meinung nach leider nur noch "Produktpflege" statt, echte Neuerungen oder Entwicklungen wie z.b. der Umstieg von 2 auf 3D fehlen eben. 

Und bis zum nächsten Schritt ( VR) ist es doch für den Massenmarkt noch etwas früh.



Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (9. Juni 2017)

Ja, das hast Du schön geschrieben, das trifft es wahrscheinlich wirklich sehr gut.

So eine VR-Option würde mich sehr interessieren, mein aktuell eher leistungsstarker Rechner würde damit auch klarkommen. Allerdings kosten gute VR-"Brillen" bzw Geräte schon noch viel zu viel und ich glaube wenn man dann schon mal VR-spielen will, dann muss man sich auch ordentlich dafür Zeit nehmen. Mal schnell eine Runde ist da wohl nicht.

Es stimmt. Es war eine coole Zeit in den 80ern dabei zu sein und in den 90ern und gewisse Sprünge miterleben zu dürfen. Ich glaube VR wird wieder so ein Sprung werden, nur dass damals - und das mag wirklich subjektiv sein - es mehr dafür aber kleinere dieser Sprünge gab. 

Quake (1996) war definitiv so ein Meilenstein, für mich waren es aber auch schon Doom und Duke Nukem 3D - ja damals war ich DER Shooter-Fan. 

von 8 auf 16 Bit von C64 auf Amiga 500 (PLUS - der Leistungsstarke mit dem ganzem Megabyte an RAM ) - das war auch Wahnsinn. 
Ein damaliger 286er hatte glaub ich sogar 30MB Festplatte (oder 25MB?) das war extrem viel..

Die letzten Spiele auf zB Gamestar oder anderen Plattformen - vorallem aber auch GOG und Steam waren eben nur "Neuauflagen". Ganz wie Du gesagt hast, 
da ist nur gaaaaanz selten etwas dabei, dass noch nicht zu verbraucht wird. Und das nur ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich jetzt kein Shooter-Fan mehr bin und
ich Gewalt in Spielen eher auf ein Minimum gerne hätte - als Spiele, welche ich mir aussuchen würde. Aber mit oder ohne - sei mal dahingestellt - irgendwie
fehlt mir etwas. Wie Du es beschrieben hast, trifft es den Zustand sehr gut.


----------



## Wired (15. Juni 2017)

Schaut Ihr 2 euch mal die Wirklichkeit an, Gewalltfrei?  Die Menschheit kann nich anders und selbst wenn.......... dann dürfte der Avatar nur starr doof rum stehen ohne sich nur die kleinste bewegung! Gutes Beispiel No Mans Sky, verschiedene harmlose Tiere auf den Planeten und was machen einige die des Game zocken? Killen alle was sich bewegt, warum? Aus purer blödheit und Zerstörungslust.

Selbst in dem PS 3 Game The Unfinisched Swan gibts Gewalt obwohl's Gewaltfrei sein soll - Luftballons platzen lassen is auch ne Form von gewallt. 

*Kurz definiert in einem Satz:* _Gewaltfreie Games is so gut wie ne Utopie._


----------



## Wired (15. Juni 2017)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal Gothic 1-3 für 2,99 im Steam Sale abgesahnt. Als großer Fan der Risen Reihe hoffe ich, dass mir die Spiele zusagen werden


Gothic 1 & 2 sind besser als Risen, egal welches


----------



## Kindercola (15. Juni 2017)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal Gothic 1-3 für 2,99 im Steam Sale abgesahnt. Als großer Fan der Risen Reihe hoffe ich, dass mir die Spiele zusagen werden



hatte ich auch gleich zugeschlagen.
Zocke gerade erstmal Gothic 3. 1 und 2 kenne ich noch ganz gut  Gothic 3 hatte ich noch nicht gespielt.
Dazwischen kommt noch ne Runde Wolfenstein ET oder Red Orchestra 2^^


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Gothic 1 & 2 sind besser als Risen, egal welches



Naja, Risen 1 ist schon nicht soviel schlechter als Gothic 1 und in einem Punkt liegt es sogar um längen vor Gothic 1, es ist um Welten weniger verbuggt.


----------



## Supes (15. Juni 2017)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal Gothic 1-3 für 2,99 im Steam Sale abgesahnt. Als großer Fan der Risen Reihe hoffe ich, dass mir die Spiele zusagen werden



Laufen die Steam Version von G1 und G2 bei dir denn richtig?

Ich hab die noch auf CD und um sie auf modernen Betriebssystemen zum Laufen zu bekommen, musste ich bei beiden Anleitungen aus dem Internet befolgen. Gothic 1 war dann irgendwann spielbar (Original .exe löschen, gegen eine andere austauschen, hier dies, da das ändern, etc.), bei G2 ging aber gar nichts. Direkt zu Anfang, wenn ich bei Xardas aus dem Turm gelaufen bin, ists immer wieder abgestürzt. Und in den Bewertungen der Steam Versionen habe ich auch schon gelesen, dass dass alles verarsche sei, weil es eben auch nicht funktioniert und nicht etwa an moderne BS angepasst wurde. Würden die definitiv funktionieren, wären sie schon längst in meiner Bibliothek...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2017)

Supes schrieb:


> Laufen die Steam Version von G1 und G2 bei dir denn richtig?
> 
> Ich hab die noch auf CD und um sie auf modernen Betriebssystemen zum Laufen zu bekommen, musste ich bei beiden Anleitungen aus dem Internet befolgen. Gothic 1 war dann irgendwann spielbar (Original .exe löschen, gegen eine andere austauschen, hier dies, da das ändern, etc.), bei G2 ging aber gar nichts. Direkt zu Anfang, wenn ich bei Xardas aus dem Turm gelaufen bin, ists immer wieder abgestürzt. Und in den Bewertungen der Steam Versionen habe ich auch schon gelesen, dass dass alles verarsche sei, weil es eben auch nicht funktioniert und nicht etwa an moderne BS angepasst wurde. Würden die definitiv funktionieren, wären sie schon längst in meiner Bibliothek...



Also die Gothic 1 Steamversion läuft bei mir unter Windows 7 auch nicht ohne weiteres. Das Spiel quitiert nach dem Intro immer mit einen Rückflug auf den Desktop und Fehlermeldung. Gothic 2 läuft über Steam hingegen ohne Probleme unter Windows 7 und stürzt auch nicht ab.


----------



## janekdaus (18. Juni 2017)

Also bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme, habe aber auch noch nicht richtig angefangen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

